
Wheels for the Sieve of Eratosthenes - narendraj9
http://vicarie.in/posts/sieve-of-eratos.html
======
xiaoma
Excellent! Next up
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sieve_of_Atkin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sieve_of_Atkin)

~~~
narendraj9
Wow! Thanks! :)

------
pathikrit
Related:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sieve_of_Sundaram](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sieve_of_Sundaram)

Very easy to implement and much faster than even sieve of Atkin with a
complexity of O((n log n)/12)

